# is this fin rot !



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq241/barbarian206_photo/IMG_0088-1.jpg


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

assume you have done the following: hospital tank, increased temp, melafix.

fin rot is pretty slow (days weeks afaik). did this happen overnight?


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

no i think i bought it this way at my lfs the tank was very crowded i bought the male to go with this female but i think it also might be aggression my lfs said it might be from the male cause she not ready to mate she has been hiding from him so i separated them he is alone and she is with my overgrown plecohe does not bother her but when i move the paper partition away from the two tanks they both go at it .dont know if it is from aggression or fin rot i appreciate the help so far its been 48 hrs. and it seems to be getting better for her the male con also ripped up the fin on the pleco prety bad . ty for the help, =D>


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

put it in its own tank, and get some melafix in there. let it heal. prob take 2 - 4 weeks to fully recover.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i have a 2-1/2 gallon tank is that any good i usually use it for acclamating so if i use it what do i need besides air bubbles do i need a filter or just daily water changes.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Set it up with fresh water, dechlorinated of course.

Set the temperature to a couple of degrees higher than your main tank, if you usually have 77 try 79, etc. Wouldn't go above 80 tho.

An airstone doesn't really add much oxygen to the water, you really want a small filter of some sort. Like a fluval 1 that hangs on the back, they're really cheap. If possible use an old existing filter that has cycled from another tank, or atleast some existing filter media (with good bacteria) crammed into a new filter.

Add melafix, mix it around, check the temperature in the tank is correct, add the fish.

I would change the water about 30% every 4 days, as your tank prob wont of cycled. I would not add any substrate to the tank, so that when you change the water you can use the siphon hose to suck any poop off the bottom.

Don't feed on the day you move the fish into the new tank, try the day after but feed very sparingly to make sure there is no waste food.

Your aim is to keep the tank water absolutely clean, as this really helps fins regrow.

A plant pot or something for the fish to hide in would be appreciated, your fish is no doubt stressed.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

ty for the info it is much appreciated this is my first year with any type of cichlid so im still learning i have been doing alot of reaserch and have downloaded and printed just about everything there is on these type of fish its a great hobby and it just relaxes the **** out of me i have been watching her closely for a couple of days now i have a high powered magnifying glass and have noticed that her tail is growing but on the bottom of her by the anal fin if it is still there she has cotton looking growth will melafix work or do i need antibiotics . :thumb: :fish: :fish:


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

You're most welcome, we're all here to learn and help each other.

*Someone else can chime in here*...in 5 years I have not dealt with what sounds like a fungus... My instinctive reaction would be to keep close watch whilst maintaining melafix and fresh water changes and if things got worse, then to add "pimafix".

I've had a couple of cases of badly damaged fins and keeping the water quality high and melafix has always returned them to new for my fish, but what you mention sounds like a fungus.

good luck



> API Pimafix 120ml
> 
> Introducing Pimafix, the all natural antifungal remedy. Pimafix rapidly treats fungal infections on the body and fins, and internal and external bacterial infections.
> All-Natural PimaFix treats fungal infections
> ...


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

ty very much for that info i went to lfs and was told i can use ereothomicin (cant spell it sorry) but this would be much better for me ty again. =D> =D> :thumb: :fish:


----------

